# My interior wall Sq. Ft. Price is this:



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

Walls 3 to 10 feet tall. 

I always figure the wall as 8 ft. tall if they are shorter than that.

Repaint:

2 coats color change, with a premium products like Silken Touch or almost anything but Aura will be $.56 per coat total of $1.12 per Sq. Ft.

2 coats of a very cheap product I can do for as little as $.60 for 2 coats total.

2 Coats color change with Aura will be $2.19 per Sq. Ft.

1 coat Aura $1.29 per sq. ft.

I need some real competition around my area. Get out there and out sale me.


Post a price if you like and don't if you mind, this is my price for Louisville KY. and don't mind sharing them with you all.


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

Cheap paint?


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

> Cheap paint?


Cheap as in cost like super spec at Ben Moore or promaster at porter's.


----------



## Handymanservice (Mar 1, 2009)

*So let me see if I understand*

If you were to go paint a bedroom, no ceilings, that was 10x12x8' high, a total of 352 sq.ft. roughly, you would paint 2 coats of cheap paint on the walls for .60 sq. ft. for a total of $211.20? Including paint?

I must be misunderstanding, this must be for a whole house repaint, not for a one room small job, right?
If this is the case, how would you price your small, single room job?

For that job, I charged my customer $375.00 and they supplied the paint. I try not to supply the paint because I do not want to be responsible for the color being incorrect, I will let them go to the paint store (KM or SW) and pick the colors there. I have no problem picking up the paint and supplying in that manner.

So it is fair, there were 2 windows, double sliding closet doors (no paint in closet, trimmed), bedroom door and painted baseboard. All trim was not to be painted.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I'd sit at home and look for better paying jobs. HONESTLY, I couldn't afford to move at that price.

I had to go back to the OP. He obviously doesn't even know the cost of paint.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Mike, I assume this does not go for small baths.



Handyman


> So it is fair, there were *2 windows, double sliding closet doors* (no paint in closet, trimmed), *bedroom door and painted baseboard*


Not to mention different locations, you two may be closer than you think dependingp on Mike's charge for doing the things mentioned besides the drywall.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

> If you were to go paint a bedroom, no ceilings, that was 10x12x8' high, a total of 352 sq.ft. roughly, you would paint 2 coats of cheap paint on the walls for .60 sq. ft. for a total of $211.20? Including paint?


Great question, and No.

The least I can do a repaint on a house is for the Silken Touch method and two coats is always in the bid I never price it for one coat in a house. So for one room the cost would be 352 x $1.12 =price.

that is for walls only I am not painting trim or ceilings with this price not taking out for the openings I charge for that sq. ft. area.



> I'd sit at home and look for better paying jobs. HONESTLY, I couldn't afford to move at that price.
> 
> I had to go back to the OP. He obviously doesn't even know the cost of paint.


Not sure who this is directed to. I know the cost of paint and include it with the price listed.



> Mike, I assume this does not go for small baths.


Not baths, I charge almost double for baths. And $1000.00 is the smallest job I can do.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry, I'm incoherent. Long days and new kitty = not much sleep.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

> Not baths, I charge almost double for baths


That's not accurate , I charge about 1/3rd more for baths by adding sq. footage.



> Sorry, I'm incoherent. Long days and new kitty = not much sleep.


It's an honor to see you in here Sir.


----------



## Handymanservice (Mar 1, 2009)

I should mention that it was one coat, similar color, no base or trim painted. I made out just fine and I estimated it at my hourly rate.

I would not discount openings if I charged by sq. ft.

The customer gave us more work and I even got to paint (and got paid) for the same room twice. Remember, the customer picked the color and brought the paint, she left and I painted, she came back and did not like the color at all. I did offer to paint an area for her to be sure it was correct. But she wassure it was and had to go.

I felt bad and gave her a discount, it was much easier the second time. How do you handle something like that or do you ever run across that?


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 30, 2006)

Mr. Mike said:


> Not baths, I charge almost double for baths. And $1000.00 is the smallest job I can do.


Why $1,000 min charge???

The way I see it, if I have a guy that I have to bill out at say $400 a day, thats my min charge.

example:
client want the walls painted in the bedroom, client buys paint, my guy shows up, paint job in 6 hrs, he gets paid for 8 hrs, i billed the rate I need to cover for the guy everyone is happy, one more thing, have the guy pick up the check and make sure the client checks out the job before he leaves. 

I would hate to miss out on these type of jobs because of a min charge. But you do need to have good guys that you can totally trust, because if you dont, you will get call backs, but hey if you get call backs, it should't take long befor you figure out you have the wrong people, or your not managing them correctly.

Just curios why the 1,000 limit.

thanks
dave mac


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 30, 2006)

Mr. Mike said:


> Walls 3 to 10 feet tall.
> 
> I always figure the wall as 8 ft. tall if they are shorter than that.
> 
> ...


Mike in order to get a square foot price, Im sure you broke it down from a production rate first. Just wondering what your production rate is for cutting and rolling by the square foot. Mine is 125 per hour. It gets slower when you have to go higher then a step ladder, or real dark colors are being used.

thanks
dave mac


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Mr. Mike said:


> 2 coats color change, with a premium products like Silken Touch or almost anything but Aura will be $.56 per coat total of *$1.12* per Sq. Ft.
> 
> 2 coats of a very cheap product I can do for as little as *$.60* for 2 coats total.


I find this odd. I thought with most painting contractors, labor was the biggest factor in pricing. Actually labor and overhead usually are the biggest percentage in a price. My historical data shows me that over the years, materials for the job (meaning paint, primers, etc, things specific to that job, not sundries which is in the overhead category) barely made up 10% of the cost. So here is a hypothetical job:

Price = $100
This breaks down to labor/OH = $90
Materials = $10

If I was to use a cheaper paint, lets say it would cut my materials cost in half. Now the price would be $95. I won't even go into the fact that when we use cheaper materials, you usually have to escalate the labor portion of the cost due to working with inferior products; IE less coverage means more coats, longer time to apply runny or thick paint, etc. So if I had to use cheaper products, I'd generally raise my labor rate to account for the lost production time dealing with the crap. So now my price would end up higher than the cost of doing the job with decent quality products.

Yet, you can buy cheaper materials, and cut your price by almost 50%?
Either something doesn't add up here, or you pay your guys $10 an hour.




Mr. Mike said:


> Post a price if you like


Mural installations, commercial site
$750 per man per day minimum charge.
This applies for all over the country.
Per diem to be added for out of town work.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

> Just curios why the 1,000 limit.


It takes an hour to close the small jobs, and one call back on a small job eats up all the profit. People want to call a whole company for a few hundred bucks?




> If I was to use a cheaper paint, lets say it would cut my materials cost in half. Now the price would be $95. I won't even go into the fact that when we use cheaper materials, you usually have to escalate the labor portion of the cost due to working with inferior products; IE less coverage means more coats, longer time to apply runny or thick paint, etc. So if I had to use cheaper products, I'd generally raise my labor rate to account for the lost production time dealing with the crap. So now my price would end up higher than the cost of doing the job with decent quality products.


On the $.60 for cheap paint, I use it on commercial jobs and there is usually more than a few thousand sq. ft. of walls on these type jobs, a couple guys can bang out and finish 2 coats on about 2500 sq. per day.


----------

